# Mysterious fluid leak on a 1715.



## kenscabs (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 1715 I purchased last October and haven't had much time to work with it but the other day I moved it from a dirt area to a concrete pad and within a few minutes there was a large puddle under it. Here's the mysterious part, under the transmission, right behind the motor pan, right above the shaft that drives the front wheels is a small raised boss in the casting that is chipped, that reveals a small, approx. 1/8" hole and of course fluid dripping out. What is this hole/boss for?


----------



## kenscabs (Jan 17, 2010)

*Trying to add a pic.*

Trying to add a pic.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not sure, but wanted to tell ya 'welcome to the forum'.
Somebody should be by soon that might have some idea of what your up against. Good luck!


----------



## kenscabs (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I've wrenched on cars and trucks my whole life but driving and working on even a compact tractor like the NH is a new experience. Not better, not worse, just different.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Ken! The pictures shows this leak has been leaking for a long time. 

I really cannot make an accurate assessment of where or what could be leaking since so much of the area around the drip is wet with oil. 

By chance can you spray the area down with engine degreaser and pressure wash it good? This would clean everything up real nice and make a clean slate to work from with respect to difinitively identifying the specific area the leak is originating from.


----------



## kenscabs (Jan 17, 2010)

Take a look at the red circled area. This the boss area that’s raised, but why would it have such a small hole (1/8")? What I'm looking for is someone with a 1700 series NH to take a look under they’re NH and see what that area looks like. Thx.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I saw the oil drip on the boss area the first look. There is oil all over the place. The drip on the boss area may or may not be from that area. The small hole in the boss area although I cannot be sure is likely an oil/fluid weep oil to allow fluid to escape the bellhousing area. 

If the oil is indeed coming from the hole in the boss, you may have a seal leaking inside the bellhousing. The oil looks pretty clean so my guess would be transmission oil.


----------



## kenscabs (Jan 17, 2010)

The fluid is definitely coming from the hole. I reached the same conclusion that it's a seal. For a while the tractor was parked pointing downhill which if there's a leaking seal on the input shaft to the trans it would leak past the input shaft seal and collect in the clutch/bell housing. I'm going to keep it on a flat surface and top off the fluid and see to what extent it's leaking. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

It sure looks like the weep hole in the bottom of the bell housing.

I'm not sure if you have a loader on your machine or not, but just ahead of the brake pedals on the right side (from the operators seat) of the transmission there should be a black rubber access port or 'hand hole' for adjusting the clutch. It would be in the center of the 3 bolt holes for the rear of the loader mounting bosses. Most of those small Ford/New Holland machines had them.

Popping this cover off will give you (depending on a loader frame being in the way or not) a decent view inside there without having to split the machine in half.

By the sounds of it though it's the input shaft seal that's leaking the transmission's oil into the bell housing.

Be careful it doesn't wet the clutch linings or you'll be into an even bigger job if that's what it is.


----------



## TJ Yeti (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello,
I am new to the forum. Hello everyone. I just saw the post about the weep hole on the 1715 NH above. I have the exact same thing go on, however mine did not have the boss. Someone has cob jobbed it and stuffed a bolt up there. I tried to investigate to realize that a bolt was not threaded in there, it was just put in there. So I don't know what to do to fix it as the hole is not perfectly round. This tractor has been nothing but work since I got it a month ago. Anyone have any ideas? What it is or how to fix it?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the bolt is rattling around to keep the weep hole open and dripping you are good to go.


----------



## TJ Yeti (Apr 16, 2018)

I had read on here that something was leaking maybe in Bell housing. There was a large puddle underneath.


----------



## jwebb (Mar 21, 2018)

Most all tractors have a weep hole in bell housing for fluids to leak out when seals are leaking. Most have a loose cotter pin in it so it will not stop up. If it could not leak out when seal leaks, it would get all over clutch. It's probably front transmission seal. Keep check on fluid levels. Some additives are available to swell up seals. Not a fix, Just a patch. Worked for a front main seal for a year.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It could be engine oil due to a leaking rear main crankshaft seal, or transmission fluid due to a leaking transmission input shaft seal. Either way, you do not want to plug this "weep hole" or you will accumulate fluid in the bell housing and get oil on the clutch (damage the clutch disc). It might also be a coolant leak due to a leaking freeze plug on the rear of the engine. Can you identify which fluid is coming out? The only way to fix this is to split the tractor and replace whichever seal is leaking.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with sixbales, quantity of the leak and which fluid or coolant is the source is important. If you are watching your fluid and coolant levels, and they are not appreciably dropping it is common for some weeping of the tractor fluid from the transmission and engine oil from the engine. Coolant, not at all acceptable to leak, that can lead to serious problems. 

When a tractor from the 90's or newer has set for the winter, then gets first used in the spring it is customary for some oil leakage, maybe about half a teaspoon to puddle after it is shut down. This is because these engines use a seal that requires lubrication from the engine and transmission to cool and lubricate the seals, and there will be slight rusting on the sliding metal surface to which the seal is designed to slide. As that metal polishes, there will be a bit of a seep. The seep generally quits after a couple hours of use, and whatever oil ended up in the bell housing will then drain out the bottom weep hole.

If the weeping is substantial, and continues with further operation (or is coolant), it will be time to split the tractor and attend to the necessary maintenance.

To prevent weeping in the future it is advisable to once a month start and allow the tractor to run at a medium idle in neutral long enough to keep everything lubed and prevent rust on the seal surfaces. It is even better to actually move the tractor around so wheel seals get lubed and the engine reaches operating temperature too. That is why you see farmers moving their equipment around in the winter in what appears to be a Chinese fire drill.


----------



## TJ Yeti (Apr 16, 2018)

jwebb said:


> Most all tractors have a weep hole in bell housing for fluids to leak out when seals are leaking. Most have a loose cotter pin in it so it will not stop up. If it could not leak out when seal leaks, it would get all over clutch. It's probably front transmission seal. Keep check on fluid levels. Some additives are available to swell up seals. Not a fix, Just a patch. Worked for a front main seal for a year.





RC Wells said:


> I agree with sixbales, quantity of the leak and which fluid or coolant is the source is important. If you are watching your fluid and coolant levels, and they are not appreciably dropping it is common for some weeping of the tractor fluid from the transmission and engine oil from the engine. Coolant, not at all acceptable to leak, that can lead to serious problems.
> 
> When a tractor from the 90's or newer has set for the winter, then gets first used in the spring it is customary for some oil leakage, maybe about half a teaspoon to puddle after it is shut down. This is because these engines use a seal that requires lubrication from the engine and transmission to cool and lubricate the seals, and there will be slight rusting on the sliding metal surface to which the seal is designed to slide. As that metal polishes, there will be a bit of a seep. The seep generally quits after a couple hours of use, and whatever oil ended up in the bell housing will then drain out the bottom weep hole.
> 
> ...


Wow so all of those different areas run into there? crazy. Thank you for the responses. I am going to try


Thank you for the response. I am going to wash the under belly and rest of the tractor as well leaky all over looks like. But I am going to check all the fluids and keep an eye. The guy I bought it from had showed me the paperwork where he just paid 200 something for a service on everything.

Do you know what type of antifreeze it takes. Also I have a fill spot right behind the seat. I am assuming that is for the transmission/hydraulic fluid? I could not find a dip stick for transmission/hydraulic. Only Engine oil and power steering oil. Both were full of fluid.

I think I got a lemon. The more I find the worse it is. The darn loader frame has been welded and the bucket sits off kilter. The bucket has huge crack I have been bracing and welding. Lol it runs really well but I have been doing nothing but fixing leaky lines etc. First tractor, go figure. Pretty sure it has been abused. Thanks again.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can get an operators manual for a NH 1715 on the internet. Ebay has two ($25-$27), but there are other sources. An operators manual covers maintenance items. Tells you how to check fluid levels, where to add fluid, and which fluid to add.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

sixbales said:


> You can get an operators manual for a NH 1715 on the internet. Ebay has two ($25-$27), but there are other sources. An operators manual covers maintenance items. Tells you how to check fluid levels, where to add fluid, and which fluid to add.


Do you know where I can get a clear pictured maintenance manual, so far I have two I can hardly see all downloads ..looking for the real deal book in paper. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you seen this? I know nothing of the vendor, but it looks like an original manual. 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ford-13...ice-Manual-Repair-Shop-Book-NEW-/300864898135


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

kenscabs said:


> I have a 1715 I purchased last October and haven't had much time to work with it but the other day I moved it from a dirt area to a concrete pad and within a few minutes there was a large puddle under it. Here's the mysterious part, under the transmission, right behind the motor pan, right above the shaft that drives the front wheels is a small raised boss in the casting that is chipped, that reveals a small, approx. 1/8" hole and of course fluid dripping out. What is this hole/boss for?


I noticed the same thing and you can smell the gear oil smell, seems to be coming from or around the boot?? I just bought this tractor myself and it wasn't leaking until I moved it. Seems the former owner has the wrong wheels/tires on the front also? Geez!


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Have you seen this? I know nothing of the vendor, but it looks like an original manual.
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ford-13...ice-Manual-Repair-Shop-Book-NEW-/300864898135


No haven't seen this so far I have two manuals but the pictures on both downloaded versions are very poor when it gets to the 1715 images. These look good if in fact they are of the 1715? I would rather have a actual manual than a downloaded version. Thanks I'll look into this, not a fan of e bay but hey! Are the 1720 and the 1715 pretty much the same? I see the 1720 description for many things but not a lot of info on the 1715 as far as tranny etc.? Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is usually a good place to find abit of information.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/2/5929-ford-1715-transmission.html
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/3/5930-ford-1720-transmission.html


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

bbqchet said:


> No haven't seen this so far I have two manuals but the pictures on both downloaded versions are very poor when it gets to the 1715 images. These look good if in fact they are of the 1715? I would rather have a actual manual than a downloaded version. Thanks I'll look into this, not a fan of e bay but hey! Are the 1720 and the 1715 pretty much the same? I see the 1720 description for many things but not a lot of info on the 1715 as far as tranny etc.? Thanks!


Well bought the manual its on the way! Now I need to find front rims and tires as the previous owner has 7-14" on there and that will tear the front end out I'm told? The book says it takes 5.50-16 on front. he also has 12.4-24 on the back which is what the 1720 has and also has 5.50.16's on the front. The 1715 calls for 11.2-24( rear) I hoping to be able to just change the front, sound logical ?


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

Looking for 5.50-16 wheels and ag tires for the front of 1715 new Holland?? Used is fine. Any idea's?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You can thumb through this outfit for starters. If the wheels and tires are wrong, you may want to make sure you do not have it in front wheel assist until you get it sorted.
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...t?mdlx=exact&AttMfrModel=1&catid=22032&page=7


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

pogobill said:


> You can thumb through this outfit for starters. If the wheels and tires are wrong, you may want to make sure you do not have it in front wheel assist until you get it sorted.
> https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...t?mdlx=exact&AttMfrModel=1&catid=22032&page=7


Thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

pogobill said:


> This is usually a good place to find abit of information.
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/2/5929-ford-1715-transmission.html
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/9/3/5930-ford-1720-transmission.html


Thanks again for the help.


----------



## bbqchet (Feb 25, 2020)

kenscabs said:


> *Trying to add a pic.*
> 
> Trying to add a pic.


this normally has a cotter pin in it supposedly to let out any water of the bell housing and keep the clutch from ( haha) getting frozen to the flywheel. I took the cotter key out of mine some guys make the hole bigger. But that's what it is. if your leaking hydro from there you have a leak between the tranny and the bell housing.I just replaced my clutch on my 1715 so that's exactly what that's intended to let moisture out. Hope this helps?


----------

